# Bands help please



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Hia, I'm totally new to this. I've got two natural forks and some theraband gold. Cutter and mat also. And some 11mm steels in the post.
I'd be grateful for advice on band dimensions for this ammo.
I was thinking of learning/practicing with 11mm steel because if and when I get good enough to try hunting, that's the ammo my research has lead me to.
Or should I use smaller ammo and different band set-up for target shooting?

Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You should not even be thinking about hunting yet. Probably a couple years away if you ask me. Everyone who picks up a slingshot thinks they are going to be hunting in a month. It's not humane to the animals you are going after.

As for bands, you need to figure out your draw length. Check out some Bill Hayes YouTube videos. He has a bunch of info for new shooters. https://youtube.com/user/MasterBillHays

11mm is pretty big for backyard can and target plinking.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

brucered said:


> You should not even be thinking about hunting yet. Probably a couple years away if you ask me. Everyone who picks up a slingshot thinks they are going to be hunting in a month. It's not humane to the animals you are going after.
> 
> As for bands, you need to figure out your draw length.
> 
> 11mm is pretty big for backyard can and target plinking.


I know mate, that's why I said if and when.
My draw length is 76cm/30inch.

Cheers


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Greyhound said:


> Hia, I'm totally new to this. I've got two natural forks and some theraband gold. Cutter and mat also. And some 11mm steels in the post.
> I'd be grateful for advice on band dimensions for this ammo.
> I was thinking of learning/practicing with 11mm steel because if and when I get good enough to try hunting, that's the ammo my research has lead me to.
> Or should I use smaller ammo and different band set-up for target shooting?
> ...


Welcome, Theraband gold is outdated and the formula has changed many times, there are good and bad batches out there that will vary in quality and band life. I suggest trying different elastics like Precise, SniperSling , GZK which will yield better and more consistent results. 
As for a setup I would recommend 25-20mm tapered for 11mm steel. 9,5mm is smallest you should consider hunting with. It gets the job done with most game Rabbits, Pigeons, Squirrels, etc… just accuracy is key. 
Now if you plan on just target shooting 9.5 is a better choice than 11mm and you could do a 20mm straight cut setup with Theraband Gold. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

andypandy1 said:


> Welcome, Theraband gold is outdated and the formula has changed many times, there are good and bad batches out there that will vary in quality and band life. I suggest trying different elastics like Precise, SniperSling , GZK which will yield better and more consistent results.
> As for a setup I would recommend 25-20mm tapered for 11mm steel. 9,5mm is smallest you should consider hunting with. It gets the job done with most game Rabbits, Pigeons, Squirrels, etc… just accuracy is key.
> Now if you plan on just target shooting 9.5 is a better choice than 11mm and you could do a 20mm straight cut setup with Theraband Gold.
> Hope this helps


That's great, really helpful mate, thanks a lot


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

andypandy1 said:


> Welcome, Theraband gold is outdated and the formula has changed many times, there are good and bad batches out there that will vary in quality and band life. I suggest trying different elastics like Precise, SniperSling , GZK which will yield better and more consistent results.
> As for a setup I would recommend 25-20mm tapered for 11mm steel. 9,5mm is smallest you should consider hunting with. It gets the job done with most game Rabbits, Pigeons, Squirrels, etc… just accuracy is key.
> Now if you plan on just target shooting 9.5 is a better choice than 11mm and you could do a 20mm straight cut setup with Theraband Gold.
> Hope this helps


That's great, really helpful mate, thanks a lot


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

alright bud 👍 👌 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯 theraband isn't the best buddy there's alot better gear out there like and I would recommend 9.5mm or 8.7mm steels 11mm are just pointless buddy using the lighter ammo let's you use lighter setups in the way of bands which in turn helps with accuracy and consistency 😉 which will get you to a more competent shooting standard for hunting 👌🎯 accuracy kills way before power buddy 🎯👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> alright bud 👍 👌 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯 theraband isn't the best buddy there's alot better gear out there like and I would recommend 9.5mm or 8.7mm steels 11mm are just pointless buddy using the lighter ammo let's you use lighter setups in the way of bands which in turn helps with accuracy and consistency 😉 which will get you to a more competent shooting standard for hunting 👌🎯 accuracy kills way before power buddy 🎯👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊


Thanks Booral. Would you recommend.the GZK rubber or something else? Also, any advice regarding band dimensions? For length, I've read different people dividing draw length by 4, 5 or 6 plus fractions in between. 
Straight versus taper? Recommended tapers?

Thanks mate, I'll get some smaller steels in the meantime


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Greyhound said:


> Thanks Booral. Would you recommend.the GZK rubber or something else? Also, any advice regarding band dimensions? For length, I've read different people dividing draw length by 4, 5 or 6 plus fractions in between.
> Straight versus taper? Recommended tapers?
> 
> Thanks mate, I'll get some smaller steels in the meantime


buddy pm me and I will help you out 👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

If you already have the Theraband Gold use it. Many people still prefer it.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> If you already have the Theraband Gold use it. Many people still prefer it.


Thanks mate


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> If you already have the Theraband Gold use it. Many people still prefer it.


This

It's pretty much all I still use.

3/4" to 5/8" tapers for 3/8" or 9mm ball bearings, cut to a 5:1 or 6:1. If it's too long, I'll shorten at fork end or draw longer.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

brucered said:


> This
> 
> It's pretty much all I still use.
> 
> 3/4" to 5/8" tapers for 3/8" or 9mm ball bearings, cut to a 5:1 or 6:1. If it's too long, I'll shorten at fork end or draw longer.


Thanks brucered. What does 5:1 and 6:1 refer too. Thanks again


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Greyhound said:


> Thanks brucered. What does 5:1 and 6:1 refer too. Thanks again


If your draw is 30", you divide that by 5 or 6. That will be your active band length (rubber from pouch to fork tip). Add a bit for tying the pouch end and attaching to the fork tip.

5:1 on a 30" draw length would mean you want 6" of active band length. Add an inch for tying each end. So you would cut bands to 7" or so. Some need more to tie, some need less, we are all different.

I cut longer and adjust at the fork end before I wrap and tuck them down.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

brucered said:


> If your draw is 30", you divide that by 5 or 6. That will be your active band length (rubber from pouch to fork tip). Add a bit for tying the pouch end and attaching to the fork tip.
> 
> 5:1 on a 30" draw length would mean you want 6" of active band length. Add an inch for tying each end. So you would cut bands to 7" or so. Some need more to tie some news less, we are all different.
> 
> I cut longer and adjust at the fork end before I wrap and tuck them down.


Thanks for all the detail mate, exactly what I'm after! Good on you 👌👍


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Greyhound said:


> Thanks for all the detail mate, exactly what I'm after! Good on you 👌👍


SimpleShot has some great videos on band length.





__





Loading…






youtube.com


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Greyhound said:


> Hia, I'm totally new to this. I've got two natural forks and some theraband gold. Cutter and mat also. And some 11mm steels in the post.
> I'd be grateful for advice on band dimensions for this ammo.
> I was thinking of learning/practicing with 11mm steel because if and when I get good enough to try hunting, that's the ammo my research has lead me to.
> Or should I use smaller ammo and different band set-up for target shooting?
> ...


You can use 8mm hunting I do it all the time! Just have to be precise. If your shooting 11mm I'd try a taper of 22 to 14 or 20 to 12.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

brucered said:


> SimpleShot has some great videos on band length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, I'll take a look! 🤝👍


Jorypotts said:


> You can use 8mm hunting I do it all the time! Just have to be precise. If your shooting 11mm I'd try a taper of 22 to 14 or 20 to 12.


Thanks for the info bud. If and when I get that precise I'll bear it in mind!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to The forum mate! The only thing I would add to all this great information you already got is you can have a separate practice target shooting band set and it translates directly to a heavier hunting band set. I use 6.3 mm steel for my target shooting and then I put on a much heavier band set to shoot 9.5 mm steel with the same slingshot in the same setup and I aim exactly the same. With the lighter bands sets and Target ammo you'll have more time to work on your precision and accuracy. I say use that thero band gold till it's gone, then get something like a gzk or precise or even simple shot and you will definitely be able to tell the difference in quality. 

Just enjoy the process of figuring out your anchor points and and once you start to hit that Target the best advice you can have is practice practice practice.

Vince


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

vince4242 said:


> Welcome to The forum mate! The only thing I would add to all this great information you already got is you can have a separate practice target shooting band set and it translates directly to a heavier hunting band set. I use 6.3 mm steel for my target shooting and then I put on a much heavier band set to shoot 9.5 mm steel with the same slingshot in the same setup and I aim exactly the same. With the lighter bands sets and Target ammo you'll have more time to work on your precision and accuracy. I say use that thero band gold till it's gone, then get something like a gzk or precise or even simple shot and you will definitely be able to tell the difference in quality.
> 
> Just enjoy the process of figuring out your anchor points and and once you start to hit that Target the best advice you can have is practice practice practice.
> 
> Vince


Thanks very much for the advice . Everyone's been super helpful. I'll stop asking questions now and report back when I've actually done some shooting!!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Lots of helpful advice here. I like the 25-20 taper with Thera Band Gold. If that is what you have shoot it. I also hunt and target shoot with 11mm steel. I like big ammo and practicing with what I hunt with. A lot of this will come down to personal preferences. As for draw length with TBG I use 500 % stretch. Practice intelligently, daily and focus on mastering close range shots and you can be hunting in a couple months. There are a bunch of how to videos on how to aim and those can really shorten the learning curve. 

Have a great time!

MSturm


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Yhanks very much .a


msturm said:


> Lots of helpful advice here. I like the 25-20 taper with Thera Band Gold. If that is what you have shoot it. I also hunt and target shoot with 11mm steel. I like big ammo and practicing with what I hunt with. A lot of this will come down to personal preferences. As for draw length with TBG I use 500 % stretch. Practice intelligently, daily and focus on mastering close range shots and you can be hunting in a couple months. There are a bunch of how to videos on how to aim and those can really shorten the learning curve.
> 
> Have a great time!
> 
> MSturm


Thanks very much pal. It's interesting to hear such a variety of opinion and experience. 
I'm just waiting for my cutter and pouches now. My 11mm steels arrived today. I'll see how I get on with my thera gold and my 11mls and then make any changes from that starting point.
Out of interest, what size ammo do people use double bands for? Not that I'm planning on .making doubles, just curious as to what weight/size they are used to shoot.
Thanks again


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Lots of good advice above. I'll echo a good bit of it. If you have some elastic and ammo, the best thing you can do is play, practice, experiment, and get some experience. 25-20 is a great starting suggestion for 11mm with theraband. Maybe also try 24-18, 30-20, a few different elongation ratios. Notice the tradeoffs between power and accuracy as you shoot heavier vs lighter setups. All the while looking for what could work here, and what you might want to try in the future, i.e. other elastics, 3/8 steel....

If you've got elastic and ammo to play with, you're 90% of the way there. A bit of playing around and you'll have a lot of fun figuring the rest out.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Lots of good advice above. I'll echo a good bit of it. If you have some elastic and ammo, the best thing you can do is play, practice, experiment, and get some experience. 25-20 is a great starting suggestion for 11mm with theraband. Maybe also try 24-18, 30-20, a few different elongation ratios. Notice the tradeoffs between power and accuracy as you shoot heavier vs lighter setups. All the while looking for what could work here, and what you might want to try in the future, i.e. other elastics, 3/8 steel....
> 
> If you've got elastic and ammo to play with, you're 90% of the way there. A bit of playing around and you'll have a lot of fun figuring the rest out.


Thanks very much. Looking forward to lots of experiments!


----------

